

Sample Rate and Bitrate: The Guts of Digital Audio (2008) - nathankot
http://thestereobus.com/2008/01/12/sample-rate-and-bitrate-the-guts-of-digital-audio/

======
xiphmont
"The higher the rate, the closer you’ll get to the smoothness of the first
image."

oops.

------
zAy0LfpBZLC8mAC
"The Nyquist–Shannon sampling theorem states that a sample rate of twice the
maximum frequency of the signal being sampled is needed to describe the
frequency."

ouch.

------
chii
related video :
[http://www.xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml](http://www.xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml)

